# Cwb/lb



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

looking at those banks for trading.
anyone trading those?
CWB looking very atractive


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

I really like this stock.

Its kinda like Toronto_gal theory on MFC/SLF, why not by 2 shares of MFC for the price of 1 SLF. 
Same as why not buy 3 CWB to every 1 TD.

I recently bought under $25 using that theory.


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

daddybigbucks said:


> I really like this stock.
> 
> Its kinda like Toronto_gal theory on MFC/SLF, why not by 2 shares of MFC for the price of 1 SLF.
> Same as why not buy 3 CWB to every 1 TD.
> ...


the only thing holding me back for now to load on cwb is the effect of possible downgrades on banks.
i am patient.
i can always even double down in case they go lower but cwb is very attractive.
mfc/slf the same .
slf kinda in my black book though


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

daddybigbucks said:


> I really like this stock.
> 
> Its kinda like Toronto_gal theory on MFC/SLF, why not by 2 shares of MFC for the price of 1 SLF.
> Same as why not buy 3 CWB to every 1 TD.
> ...


great theory but i am not touching banks yet
i really like cwb though
on a major downtrend i see support at 20 bux area, that would be really enticing

short term 24 bux is strong support


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

daddybigbucks said:


> I really like this stock.
> 
> Its kinda like Toronto_gal theory on MFC/SLF, why not by 2 shares of MFC for the price of 1 SLF.
> Same as why not buy 3 CWB to every 1 TD.
> ...


it just formed an abandoned bbaby candlestick which could point to a potential reversal
stay tuned if u like cwb


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

daddybigbucks said:


> I really like this stock.
> 
> Its kinda like Toronto_gal theory on MFC/SLF, why not by 2 shares of MFC for the price of 1 SLF.
> Same as why not buy 3 CWB to every 1 TD.
> ...


LOL. What do relative stock prices have to do with anything??? Completely irrelevant.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

sure OK


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

atrp2biz said:


> LOL. What do relative stock prices have to do with anything??? Completely irrelevant.


agreed. by this logic, RIM is a better buy than Apple because you can buy 20 shares of RIM for each Apple share.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

My logic gentlemen, is simple & sensible, and that is, to buy [solid] beaten-down stocks of companies I believe would recover & have a higher upside potential, but obviously *not* all bargains are created equal. 

RIM/AAPL comparison, is like comparing SU to XOM. Now is my turn to laugh.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

newbie said:


> anyone trading those? CWB looking very atractive


No, but I have CWB and NA on my watch-list.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

The stock value of BMO and RY are almost the same. By this logic, if one of them were to split, that would now become the better buy? 

Agreed that market cap may have an impact on a company's beta, but the value of a stock is irrelevant without consideration of shares outstanding (which is market cap).


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

atrp2biz said:


> The stock value of BMO and RY are almost the same. By this logic, if one of them were to split, that would now become the better buy?
> 
> cap).


Your example is the best example of why the theory works.
why do companies split?
So they are cheaper and more investors are exposed to the stock.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

So goes the theory, but ppl still buy/sell odd lots. And if you think that the small investor that prefers to buy a full board as opposed to feeling small with an odd lot has an impact on the stock price, you're being delusional.

One thing that goes against stocks with lower prices are requirements of some funds to only hold stocks with values greater than a certain threshold (hence reverse splits).


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> No, but I have CWB and NA on my watch-list.


and what retracement are u expecting on those 2 if u dontt mind me asking.
i ahve 24/20 bux for cwb


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

CWB is close to $30. I see most banks are on a bit of a run but if i run the numbers, i would have made 11% more with CWB over TD in the same period due to the low share price.
If CWB hits $32, i will be lightening the load though.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

It should easily pass $32 this year. They have been increasing their div aggressively.I like that they have little exposure outside Western Canada.


----------

